# A few more completed



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Here are the latest batch that I finished. I'm not sure about the blue perch patterns, but I thought I'd give them a whirl and see how the fish like them! The top picture looks like I have a big smear in the topcoat, it's not, I just got some sawdust on it and didn't realize until I downloaded the pictures.


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Really,Really NICE!

I love the blue perch pattern.

MS


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice work Mark. You try the gliders out yet? I'm diggin' the profile.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

The profile on these is really interesting, Mark. I bet they're going to be great producers for you. 

The third one down in the gold is my favorite, but I'm curious to know how those blue perch are going to perform. Very cool idea.

You going to throw the gliders at Tamarac soon? If you do, call me!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Very nice looking bait's ...I too like the blue perch ....Have too catch fish....JIM....CL....


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments! Scott, I did try a couple of them and they are a little on the light side. They keep wanting to surface on me so I'm going to hang a sinker on the middle hook to see if that helps. Vince, that one you like is actually foiled, and is my best lure to date. The finish on it turned out flawless! I''m letting Tim have it to see how much abuse it can take. I won't throw em at Tamarack, too shallow and stumpy! My next batch on the wheel are for tamarack. These ones are going to be the BOMB up there!


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Mark, I've found that line tie placement has a lot to do with the gliders coming up also. I like to keep my gliders light so that I can work them slow in the shallows and also so that they have that "hang time" on the pause.

What I did when I started experimenting with new profiles was to make 2 prototypes that I didn't paint, just sealed and put a coat of etex on them. One of them I would weight front and back and the other I would weight in the center. I drilled 3 pilot holes for the line ties, one in the center and then one above and one below then sealed them to help keep the water out. When I took them out I had a pair of pliers and could just unscrew the line tie and try it in all 3 locations to see what worked best, having the tie vertical or horizontal can make a difference also.

Once I had the basics worked out then I started playing with weight placement in the body, putting the weight higher up toward the back gives you more roll/flash but will make them spin out if you try to work them too fast. I have a page in a notebook with a tracing of every glider I've ever built that shows exactly where the weights are, how much weight and how deep I drilled. I'm fascinated with the mechanics of them, definitely my favorite lure to build.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Mark, can't wait to see the Tamarac baits!

Very cool post, Jerkin. I wish you'd start a thread to share your testing, experiments, etc. 

Gliders are so much fun to fish with. I have a couple on the drawing board right now.


----------



## Fish With Teeth (Mar 1, 2008)

Cutt'em Jack said:


> Here are the latest batch that I finished. I'm not sure about the blue perch patterns, but I thought I'd give them a whirl and see how the fish like them! The top picture looks like I have a big smear in the topcoat, it's not, I just got some sawdust on it and didn't realize until I downloaded the pictures.


The profile of these baits is very similar to a deep diving crank I make. I never thought of NOT puting the lip on it and adding ballast to create a glider. If you get a chance, add a very large lip to one of yours and try it as a crank. I think you will like it.


----------

